# Olympic TV coverage



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know what channel or network (if any) will be covering the olympics? I have DU and I think the satellite provider is showtime. Thanks!


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

good question I was wondering the same thing


----------

